# Anyone smoke cigars?



## dragoman (Jun 19, 2006)

Just wondering.....I got into it in the Navy and I enjoy a quiet smoke every now and then.

My favorites are the CAO Brazilia and Ashton VSG, both Churchill size.....

dragoman


----------



## cyberhobo (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, I smoke cigars. I like the Philly Titans (Maduros). The price is right and they taste good. Once smoked a Havana Imperial and almost turned green. Also, was in the Navy and smoked Winton cigarettes while on those 8 hour watches. Mainly during POOW or aft shotgun.


----------



## glockboy (Jun 19, 2006)

I like Arturo Fuente.


----------



## citizenal (Jun 19, 2006)

My favorite is Cohiba Siglo IV, and my second favorite is Montecristo No.2 torpedo. A little pricey, but I have always favored cuban cigars.

www.cigarsofhabanos.com for authentic cubans. Have ordered from them half a dozen times and have always been real authentic cubans.


----------



## smokinbasser (Jun 19, 2006)

I enjoy cigars occasionally, H.Uppman lonsdales and Fuente cubanitos.


----------



## nuggett (Jun 19, 2006)

Auturo Fuentes Cuban Coronas are my favorite


----------



## Spudman (Jun 19, 2006)

I smoke about one cigar a month. I like the Padron cigar. I also like the Opus X and Cuban Cohiba if I can find one. Since I don't smoke them often, I try and get good quality cigars. Yeah, I'm spending too much, but I'm usually celebrating something if I'm having a cigar, so why not?


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 19, 2006)

I smoke some Arturo Fuente(Maduros) Sometimes but usually puffin' Beedies & KOOL Filters.


----------



## mccavazos (Jun 19, 2006)

On a very rare occasion I enjoy a cigar. My favorite are Butera's.


----------



## nirad (Jun 19, 2006)

I enjoy an occasional CAO or an H.Upman petite corona.


----------



## dca2 (Jun 19, 2006)

A. Fuente Chateeau or Double Chateau for a nice, different smoke. And when full of beverage on camping/canoe trips and out of cash, Phillie Blunts peach-soooo nasty, they're kind of good! :green:


----------



## drizzle (Jun 19, 2006)

I smoke 1 or 2 a year. I've been in a rut with Hoyo de Monterey Excalibur #1. I'm going to try some of these listed above.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 19, 2006)

citizenal,

which ones are the Cubans? They don't seem to be priced like Cubans and they don't say they are Cubans anywhere I can find..


----------



## Donovan (Jun 19, 2006)

I used to love Cupido cigars (they were by far my favorite) but they are no longer being made. LA CAROLINA is supposed to be the same cigar with a new name but I have never tried them. (Anyone had both of these????)

I also get Onyx and CAO from time to time and you can't go wrong with a Macanudo Rubust. Some folks look down on Macanudos as being "too common" but they are always very consistent quality, good price and I have never had a bad one! 

It's funny the worst cigar I have ever had was a Cuban! Another Cuban was one of the best...


P.S. Also spent 6 years in the USN...


----------



## bruddamoke (Jun 20, 2006)

Romeo y Julieta Churchills tubos or Casa Blanca 7X50s. I like mellow Dominican cigars. Will smoke Te Amos or rough and smelly Phillipine cigars when in the mood. Have tried several Cubans (Bolivars, Cohibas, Romeo y Julietas, etc) but much too strong for me.


----------



## Coop (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, last weekend I dumped 4 boxes of nice quality cigars in the trash... 

I've quit smoking a while ago and kept these as I thought it would be a waste. But Saturday evening I was having a glass of whisky on my balcony and I lit up a cigar... It just didn't do it for me anymore... so I threw the whole lot away...


----------



## nethiker (Jun 20, 2006)

I've given up the booze, finally quit the cigarettes but still smoke cigars. I enjoy a good Cohiba now and then but have to admit my usual smoke is a Swisher Sweet. They're available at the general store, don't break the bank and I simply enjoy them.


----------



## dragoman (Jun 20, 2006)

Maycooper:

You're kidding me......damn, wish I'd done this thread earlier, I'd have paid the shipping to me 

dragoman


----------



## Coop (Jun 20, 2006)

... I knew I should have put them on b/s/t first...

It was a closure thing... it had to be done... Strange thing is that even tho I know the whole smoking experience doesn't work for me anymore, the craving is still there... Oh well, I did plan on having a nice glass of that wonderful liquid from the Balvenie distillery  (yes, I have to plan that, due to my meds) it'll be just fine without any smoke...


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 20, 2006)

..ok Ravi emailed me and said all the cigars at the cigarsofhabanos website were Cubans -- how can they be so cheap and with the shipping included? I order a bunch of Upmann 46's but -- rats! -- they take only Visa or Mastercard.. 

..and, there is a "nuetralization" check-box option for "shipments to the US" (so they remove the identifying marks and bands) -- what happens if you don't check it ???

I see a few other places on the web that seem to sell Cubans -- any one know of a reliable one that takes Discover or AmericanXpress ???


----------



## drizzle (Jun 20, 2006)

I hate to be a wet blanket but isn't this thread going a bit out of bounds? I'm not sure we should be discussing how to import anything from Cuba.

Maycooper: I had just the opposite experience. When I quit smoking I rewarded myself by allowing myself 2 cigars per year, on my birthday and at Christmas. That was quite a few years ago and I've gotten out of the habit of having my bi-annual cigars. For a few years though I *really* enjoyed them. It wasn't too hard to keep my cravings under control since I didn't inhale and it was just the one on each occasion.


----------



## bigcozy (Jun 20, 2006)

After 20 something years, I recently quit too. I smoked up the last ones six months ago. Now I have some travel humidors and a bunch of cigar cutters laying around. 

I was a casual smoker for 15+ years, and suddenly I couldn't control it. 
Always partial to Partagas, Cohiba, and Fuente. I good buy, when you can get them, are the Belinda Blacks. The maduros are pretty stout.


----------



## kaseri (Jun 22, 2006)

Ashton VSG is a nice cigar however my favorite is still the Opus X. I have a humidor full of them! About 100 of them to be exact. It pays to have a friend in the cigar business


----------



## dca2 (Jun 22, 2006)

One of the great aspects of enjoying cigars is they are out of my price range for an everyday habbit. I keep a humidor and smoke on average 1 per month.


----------



## cbxer55 (Jun 22, 2006)

I smoke , say 2 per week on average. Favorites will always be Arturo Fuente of any kind. But also smoke Partagas, Helix, Punch, Onyx, etc. I have a humidor beside the bed that holds 40 bundles or 20 boxes. It is about half full of various brands for variety. Usually buy them from Thompsons, but here in Oklahoma City there are a couple of shops that sell them at comparable prices, so I just buy them there for the present.


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 22, 2006)

I ehhh...Roll my own LOL


----------



## Fat_Tony (Jun 22, 2006)

Once in a great while these days, I'll have a really cheap cigar. When I am feeling nostalgic though, I think about searching all cigar shops in driving distance for a Henry Clay.


----------



## glockboy (Jun 22, 2006)

Try this link


----------



## PipesterLite (Jun 22, 2006)

Cigars are my choice for cutting the grass. A big un can help me get the whole yard done. Normally I smoke a pipe. Collect them also. Have even written some short stories that you can read here: http://mysite.verizon.net/seilerjp

I remember when a 3 package of Cuesta Rey #95 were a dollar and a 3 pack of the 1884s were $2.00. Boy have times changed!


----------



## woodrow (Aug 14, 2007)

*Do any of you smoke cigars?*

I know smoking is bad (loved the Thank You for Smoking movie though) But, do any of you take the time once or twice a week... month, to enjoy a good cigar? 

Its one of my favorite things...makes me just sit there and contemplate, enjoy the stars and often my best prayer time comes out of it. Plus, if you are like me and smoke the things right down to the point they are burning your fingers, you get a pretty decent buzz with no hangover.

My favorite cigars are Ashton virgin sun grown's, Fuente Maximus, Diamond Crown's, Coniac dipped Gurka's, Cuban and Dominican Cohiba's and a number of other robust cigars. 

Do any of you share in the joy of smoking? If you do, what do you drink while smoking? Scotch, Port, wine beer? I like to mix half and half Crown Royal and Disserano Ammereto on the rocks....Very good!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*

Yeah, I treasure this hobby...also outside...sometimes in the back yard with some fine vintage port.


----------



## Pokerstud (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*

Absolutely. I smoke La Gloria Cubana Series R #6 maduro and #7. My dad and brother also smoke cigars. They are enjoyed with several different adult beverages such as Makers Mark Bourbon, a good vino, or an ice cold Smythwicks.


----------



## FILIPPO (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*

NO! omg...I'm too young!:sick2:


----------



## RA40 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*

Used to...the desire went away after viewing pics of oral cancer at my dentist's office. This was in a book in the waiting room.  It's been well over 4 years since lighting one up and I puffed maybe twice a month at best. 

Before then:

HdM Selection Royale figurado's
La Gloria Cubana figurado's and robusto's
AF Opus X you name it
St. Luis Rey 
Licenciados wavell's

Still have a bunch that are just sitting and many range in age with the oldest at about 15 years. Still humidified since it's a lot of $$ there.


----------



## glockboy (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*

I love A. Fuente Short story.


----------



## darkninja67 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*

I have been smoking cigars since 1996 or so. I used to have 3 humidors full of around 300 sticks. I would usually smoke 2 cigars before going to work.

Now I may have one or two a month. I still like to smoke but I just do not do it as much.
I smoke for the reason of relaxation and contemplation.

My favorite size tends to be the corona gordo or toro (6x50) but I have been liking the heavier gauges in recent years.

I like the La Gloria Serie R, as well as Fuentes, Avos, La Flor Dominicanas, Excalibur 1066 Series, Patels, Griffins, CAOs and other brands.

I may have a coffee once in awhile but usually do not drink anything. Hard alchohol is bad for me so I tend to drink a good beer if anything.


----------



## FurrBear (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*

Casa Blanca Magnum in Maduro is my "usual" cigar; Casa Blanca Jereboams (10" x 66RG) for special occasions. I also like a number of other cigars - Hoyo de Monterrey, etc. - all in maduro.

As for beverage - Jack Daniel's straight up, or Coca-Cola if Adult Beverages are not appropriate.


----------



## geepondy (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*

LOL, you can tell I'm not a cigar connoisseur but many years ago when I used to go fishing with my good buddy, we'd bring Swisher Sweets with us. I don't think either one of us actually ever inhaled but we hoped the smoke would keep away the bugs.


----------



## scott.cr (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*

Are Cuban cee-gars truly superior to the Dominicans? (I mean, comparing premium Cubies to premium Dominicans.)

A year ago I was doing a project in Vietnam and one of the guys I was with bought a Cuban (Cubans not legal here in the U.S. for you non-U.S. readers). He said it was by far the best cigar he's ever had.

Personally, I don't appreciate 'em, but I enjoy hearing cigar opinions anyway.


----------



## darkninja67 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*



scott.cr said:


> Are Cuban cee-gars truly superior to the Dominicans? (I mean, comparing premium Cubies to premium Dominicans.)
> 
> A year ago I was doing a project in Vietnam and one of the guys I was with bought a Cuban (Cubans not legal here in the U.S. for you non-U.S. readers). He said it was by far the best cigar he's ever had.
> 
> Personally, I don't appreciate 'em, but I enjoy hearing cigar opinions anyway.


Cubans are pretty good. I know during the boom I had some Cubans that were rushed to market and very young.
I had an Hoyo that blew me away but I paid $20 for that stick.
Some Dominicans are just as flavorful and probably better built than a lot of Cuban marks. A lot of Cubans actually went to DR to work with the Domincans.
I think the mystique of a Cuban being illegal adds to the allure of one. 
Personally I hope the ban is lifted but the cigars will still be pricey. Just take a look up north at Canada, I paid good money when I had a Cuban up there as well.


----------



## darkninja67 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*



geepondy said:


> LOL, you can tell I'm not a cigar connoisseur but many years ago when I used to go fishing with my good buddy, we'd bring Swisher Sweets with us. I don't think either one of us actually ever inhaled but we hoped the smoke would keep away the bugs.


You are not supposed to inhale a cigar unless you want to get sick. It is more of a taste and aroma thing that anything else. It is not nearly as addicting as cigs as well.


----------



## darkninja67 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*

I just scored an Arturo Fuente Chateau King B beli. I will smoke in Sunday and give some impressions.
I am a huge fan of AF. I cannot recall ever having one with a poor draw.


----------



## stephenmadpotato (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*

Just tried one the other day. Weird but relaxing. I will probably wait a year or 2 before I do it again. Anyone here actually addicted to them? I'm only 16 and I wanna see if these could possibly be addicting.


----------



## FurrBear (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*



stephenmadpotato said:


> Just tried one the other day. Weird but relaxing. I will probably wait a year or 2 before I do it again. Anyone here actually addicted to them? I'm only 16 and I wanna see if these could possibly be addicting.


A cigar or three a month is not going to be addicting. Someone who smokes a couple of cigars a day? Sure, that could be. The thing to keep in mind is that (IMHO) cigarettes are designed to addict people, cigars are not.


----------



## darkninja67 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*



stephenmadpotato said:


> Just tried one the other day. Weird but relaxing. I will probably wait a year or 2 before I do it again. Anyone here actually addicted to them? I'm only 16 and I wanna see if these could possibly be addicting.


I used to buy boxes a month and smoked each day, but then I could just stop and not want one for a week or more.
They can be addictive to some people I guess. And no, they are not good for you either.


----------



## woodrow (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*

Wow! Its nice to see others here also enjoy this great hobby. I used to smoke more than I do now, but thats when I lived in a town with a nice cigar shoppe which you could sit down, smoke your cigar, and talk with other cigar smokers. Then indoor smokeing was outlawed....which I feel really sucks.

Oh well, the night sky makes a nice backdrop to enjoy a cigar to. Now I only do it once or twice a week though. One nice thing about New Mexico is that you can do it in the winter without freezing your rear off. However, at night you might have some wired huge beetle or worse crawl across your foot and make the experience less plesant.

As to wheather Cuban's are Better than Dominicans....That is like asking a coffie conesour who makes the best coffee. Your answers will vary by person. Cuban's are neet to smoke here in the US, because they are harder to get and you feel kind of like a 17 year old drinking cheep beer. You know its great just because your getting away with it. But for me, I like the My faforite Dominicans better than most of the Cubans I have tried. The main thing that has changed over the last 10 years, is that statement is no longer sacrelidge.

Keep smokeing everyone!


----------



## RA40 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*

The Cubans are nice when you get one well crafted and aged nicely. Otherwise, a good Dominican or such can offer an equally pleasing smoke depending on your taste preferences. Except for super premiums like the Opus, the cost ratio on these is much easier on the wallet. 

The longest cigar session I had was in Vegas, a corona gorda size (is that a 6-50 or 6x52?) lasted me near 3 hours. Sadly, I ran out of money well before the cigar gave up.


----------



## darkninja67 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*



RA40 said:


> The Cubans are nice when you get one well crafted and aged nicely. Otherwise, a good Dominican or such can offer an equally pleasing smoke depending on your taste preferences. Except for super premiums like the Opus, the cost ratio on these is much easier on the wallet.
> 
> The longest cigar session I had was in Vegas, a corona gorda size (is that a 6-50 or 6x52?) lasted me near 3 hours. Sadly, I ran out of money well before the cigar gave up.


You sure that was a gorda? The size says so but 3 hours is usually what you would get with a double corona.


----------



## darkninja67 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*

Just smoked the AF Chateua King B and it was good. Excellent draw and burn. Smooth and fairly medium bodied. Did not feel that rich to me but I can certainly feel the effects of it now as I sit and type this. 

One thing about smoking cigars: It really teaches you how to slow down and enjoy life. Plus it relaxed you and puts you in a thinking mood.


----------



## beach honda (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*

Padron 1964 and 1926 Serie are my favs...

I am lucky to live in a cigar city like Tampa!

-chris


----------



## RA40 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Do any of you smoke cigars?*



darkninja67 said:


> You sure that was a gorda? The size says so but 3 hours is usually what you would get with a double corona.



I don't recall what it was quite possibly a double corona. After that, I didn't want to commit to anything larger so I bought small figurado's that could be done with in an hour or so, like: La Flor Dominica El Jocko's. While in the Caribbean, I picked up a box of these at a then price of ~$2.50 stick. Stateside, these were about $5.XX, I dunno about now.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Sep 27, 2011)

Manzerick said:


> I ehhh...Roll my own LOL



Hehehe... I'm sure you use only the finest... tobacco... as well...

I used to smoke and actually sell cigars... I gave up on them once I realized that I could never finish a whole one and at the prices good cigars go for, it's probably for the best...


----------



## DM51 (Sep 27, 2011)

This is an old thread; there are several more recent ones in the Wine, Cheese & Cigar Saloon in CPFMP. Please continue in one of those.


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 14, 2011)

*Any Cigar Smokers?*

I got the cigar bug about a year ago  I bought a few cigar punches and where not thrilled with the weight size or quality so I designed my own.


----------



## upsidedownviking (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Any Cigar Smokers?*

Nice! Order placed, I've had a few disappointing punches and broken countless low end cutters, lately I just use an XM-18. 

Could have used one of these this past Sunday, lit up a Gurkha Beauty walking the dog in an absolute blizzard.

Used to stop by L.J. Peretti's in Boston once a week when I first moved to Allston about 14 years ago, now I have to pick up cigars on work trips outside of AK.


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Any Cigar Smokers?*



upsidedownviking said:


> lit up a Gurkha Beauty walking the dog in an absolute blizzard.



Thanks!


----------



## chellyc (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Any Cigar Smokers?*

I don't smoke cigars but I want one 'cause they're soooo attractive!

Chelly


----------



## Ginseng (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Any Cigar Smokers?*

Been enjoying cigars since the mid 1990's. I mostly clip or use my pocket knife though. I don't prefer punching...but that there is a mighty attractive punch.

Wilkey


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Any Cigar Smokers?*



Ginseng said:


> Been enjoying cigars since the mid 1990's. I mostly clip or use my pocket knife though. I don't prefer punching...but that there is a mighty attractive punch.
> 
> Wilkey



I was using my pocket knife...the punch makes it so much easier plus I don't have to wonder whats on my knife blade 

Mac


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Any Cigar Smokers?*

Somehow I just noticed this.

I have no interest in cigars whatsoever, but I do find lots of uses for cigar punches. (among other things, they are very useful for cutting screw-holes in adhesive sound insulation for computer cases.) Do you have different punch diameters available?


----------



## Grmnracing (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## AZVern (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Any Cigar Smokers?*

Update?


----------



## bmanrkg3 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Any cigar aficianados?*

I'm just curious if anyone smokes cigars and whatcha smokin?

Earlier this evening I had a Tabak Especial Dulce Colada. Wasn't a bad smoke!


----------

